# Has anyone ever induced a starfish or sea urchin to spawn?



## Cutar (Aug 3, 2010)

I am attempting to induce starfish using serotonin but I was trying to look for a good safe amount. Has anyone ever had success with spawning a sea urchin or a sea star using serotonin?


----------

